# [Excel] Daten auslesen (auf Gültigkeiten zugreifen)



## Prengepower (16. Juni 2010)

*[JXL] Kein Zugriff möglich*

Hi!

Ich habe eine schöne Excel Datei auf die ich gerne zugreifen möchte.
Allerdings habe ich in der Excel-Datei gewisse bedingte Formatierungen und auch Gültigkeiten, die als Links auf ein anderes Tabellenblatt verweisen.

Wenn ich jetzt versuche auf die Datei zuzugreifen, bekomme ich Fehler über Fehler.
Die bedingte Formatierung hab ich gelöscht, dann kam nur noch der Fehler:


```
Warning:  Cell at L10000 not present - adding a blank
Warning:  Cell at J10000 not present - adding a blank
Warning:  Cell at K10000 not present - adding a blank
Warning:  Cell at H10000 not present - adding a blank
Warning:  Cell at N10000 not present - adding a blank
common.AssertionFailed
	at common.Assert.verify(Assert.java:37)
	at jxl.read.biff.WorkbookParser.getName(WorkbookParser.java:1117)
	at jxl.biff.formula.NameRange.read(NameRange.java:88)
	at jxl.biff.formula.TokenFormulaParser.parseSubExpression(TokenFormulaParser.java:214)
	at jxl.biff.formula.TokenFormulaParser.parse(TokenFormulaParser.java:111)
	at jxl.biff.formula.FormulaParser.parse(FormulaParser.java:110)
	at jxl.biff.DVParser.<init>(DVParser.java:428)
	at jxl.biff.DataValiditySettingsRecord.initialize(DataValiditySettingsRecord.java:140)
	at jxl.biff.DataValiditySettingsRecord.getFirstColumn(DataValiditySettingsRecord.java:234)
	at jxl.read.biff.SheetReader.read(SheetReader.java:994)
	at jxl.read.biff.SheetImpl.readSheet(SheetImpl.java:676)
	at jxl.read.biff.WorkbookParser.getSheet(WorkbookParser.java:252)
	at jxl.read.biff.WorkbookParser.getSheet(WorkbookParser.java:285)
```

Jetzt habe ich mir so überlegt, dass ich ja beispielsweise eine temporäre XML-Datei erzeugen könnte und darauf dann zugreifen kann.
Wie funktioniert das mit Java? Kann ich sonst auch aus Java heraus direkt aus der Excel-Datei z.B. eine csv-Datei erstellen wo der Fehler nicht kommt?
Es muss doch irgendeine Variante geben 

Bitte um Hilfe


----------

